# Want to buy $1 timeshare on ebay... HELP!



## goodlifeguide (May 25, 2012)

Is this a good deal, I realize I'll have the $400 annual fees, but I travel there all the time!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120917119029

Can it be traded for other weeks, etc. Are there hidden fees, do I have to pay memberships to RCI or II to trade?

Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2012)

No offense - but you are not ready to buy a timeshare.  Hang out with us for 6 mos. and then you will be ready.  Don't do it!


----------



## presley (May 25, 2012)

goodlifeguide said:


> Is this a good deal, I realize I'll have the $400 annual fees, but I travel there all the time!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120917119029
> 
> ...



The annual fees will go up every year.  If you join an exchange company, you need to pay an annual fee for membership + exchange fees.  You can easily add $300./year if you plan to exchange with RCI or II.

Only buy where you are willing to vacation.  Take your time and choose wisely.  Don't get seduced for low costs.  Even if it only costs $1.00, it should still be though of as buying a vacation home.  If a tornado blows the resort down, you are one of the responsible owners who will have to pay to fix it.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 25, 2012)

*Hurricane season*

If you can use that week each year it is a great deal. If you want to start using this to trade, there is a whole other area to learn.
You will need to join RCI for $89 per year, then each time you do manage to find a trade the fee is $199. So now the $466 annual fees are $724 for each use. And that is of there ins't an large increase in the annual fees for damage, etc.
So now , do it still seem like a good deal? You have to decide as it is your money.

fwiw, Greg



goodlifeguide said:


> Is this a good deal, I realize I'll have the $400 annual fees, but I travel there all the time!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120917119029
> 
> ...


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2012)

goodlifeguide said:


> Is this a good deal, I realize I'll have the $400 annual fees, but I travel there all the time!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120917119029
> 
> ...



The quarter house is regarded by may to be the best timeshare property in new Orleans, Its a good location and the fees are reasonable I dont own there but for the right week I would buy.

Which brings me to my advice...This is a fixed week, If that week works for you buy it, but if you are buying to trade most of the time, dont. 


They have an in house exchange program, that might work for you and according to the seller  it trades through RCI and II  And yes you will have to buy a membership in RCI and/or II.  if you want to trade there..an annual membership fee and  the exchange fees added to your maintenance fee and I dont see this as being a great trader

If you want New Orleans, but dont  want to commit to a fixed week, Id look at one of the properties with floating weeks. Club La Pension, or Avenue Plaza...They both offer floatimg weeks and bonus time.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 25, 2012)

I totally agree with Denise.  You need to do a lot more research.

Even though you go there all the time, is that the week you go?  I didn't notice if it was a floating week, just saw that the deeded week was a summer week.  Even if if is a floating week, most usually do not include mardi Gras or jazzfest weeks.

So if you don't intend on using that particular week, you will end up having to join an exchange company (primary ones are about $100 a year), deposit your week and then when you find what you want pay an exchange fee (depending on exchange company anywhere from $150 to $200).  If something happens and you cannot use your exchanged week, then you can either cancel your exchange and lose your exchange fee of $150 to $200 (unless you pay extra for special insurance-about another $50) or send a friend in your place.  If you send a friend in your place you need to purchase a guest certificate about another $50 and you are not allowed to accept any compensation from your friend for the use of that week other than the exchange fee and the guest cert fee.

So it is not just as simple as paying $400 a year.  Unless you go to NOLA every year that particular week and you don't need to involve an exchange company.

You might think, what the heck, it's only $1 if it doesn't work out, so what?  Well, there is a reason that it is $1.00.  No one else wants it.  So until you can find someone else who wants it, you are stuck paying that $400 a year.

There are so many different timeshare systems out there and there are also so many $1 timeshares out there, that you really won't lose out on a "deal" if you take a few months to research the stuff that is out there and try to determine what would work best for you.  There will still be $1 timeshares out there a couple of months from now.

Good Luck!


----------



## MaryH (May 25, 2012)

I bought a NOLA week sight unseen off eBay 2bdrm unit at Chateau Orleans in 2004 for about 3K.  I ended up buying a 2nd week at the same resort same unit while buying RHC points since the broker had one 2 weeks apart from my weeks and it is often a school vacation week so I had thoughts of taking my nieces and nephew there or to use it to trade.  That week was in arrears but with purchasing costs and cost of paying off owned MF, it costs me 3K.  

Then Katrina happened...  and SFX stopped taking Chateau Orleans due to quality issues.    Found out that even though I like New Orleans I don't often go for a full week, often only 2-5 days and March is not always a time I am able to travel due to work.  I like to go for special events week but I cannot do internal exchange for those special events weeks, even if I offer to pay for an upcharging.  Only if I rented for the same cost as Joe blow off the street.  So end up renting hotels or using my hotel points for Jazz Fest and Mardi Gras several times.

I still like NOLA and go there on average once a year or once every 2 years.  But if I had to do it again, I would either have not bought or bought only 1 week and either a floating week or a special event week like French Quarter Fest.  After I bought my 2nd week but before Katrina, I had an opportunity to buy a week 15 french quarter fest week 1bdrm at Quarter House.  I would have jumped on it normally but just committed to buy the 2nd Chateau Orleans week so end up passing.   Thinking back the 1bdrm unit for french quarter fest would have suited my need far better than the 2x2bdrm units which are fixed week.

August is not as desirable a week for NOLA since it is hot so unless you are comfortable using that week every year for the foreseable future, wait and figure out what you want and what you need from your travel pattern.  Rent from an owner for a week, sometime Quarter House show up on the LM board here or Club le Pension or one of the other resorts.


----------



## csxjohn (May 25, 2012)

goodlifeguide said:


> Is this a good deal, I realize I'll have the $400 annual fees, but I travel there all the time!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120917119029
> 
> ...



Denise gives out good advise for newbies like your self.  However, Ronpairse gives some also.

He knows the city and as he says, if you go there and can use it on that week every year you might consider it.

I would suggest that you print out the auction description and read it carefully.  You may see things you didn't notice on your computer screen.

I see that it is annual use and the Maintenance fees are low. Two things I look for.

I have purchased 3 timeshares on eBay and probably shouldn't have bought one of them.  I bought it to trade 6 years ago and have never been there.  Well, the trading rules at my exchange company changed so I don't want it now but am having a little trouble giving it away.

To answer another question, NO you do not need to join RCI or II and pay those prices.  I belong to 3 trading cos. and 2 of them are free to join.  The other is $25/year.  My exchange rates in the one I use most of the time, DAE, are $125.

Take your time and wait is good advice if you are totally lost, but on Ron's testimony that it is a desired TS and the fact that you go there, it doesn't sound like a bad idea.

The auction goes for a few more days so you have time to consider.


----------



## theo (May 25, 2012)

*You got good advice and would be well served by following it...*

To the OP: Most of the above is good, solid input and advice. Short summary --- don't do it!


----------



## goodlifeguide (May 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. I am continuing doing research. I did research a decade ago and walked away from purchasing (whew). 

1. Yes, I can go for a fixed week every year and despite the fact that I travel a lot, I am also a very routine person. I prefer to stay in the same places and go to the local bars.

2. I love NOLA and I love it more when there is NOT a festival or Mardi Gras! Been there, done that and I don't like that many college kids in one place 

3. I am concerned about another hurricane, how do you protect yourself from damages, is there hazard insurance for this sort of thing.

4. Yes, life can change, but for now I work on my laptop and i can work anywhere.

5. So with that said, what items am I looking for when printing this out? Good to know I can trade within that facility or other affordable sites!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I'm sure I will have more questions.


----------



## csxjohn (May 26, 2012)

goodlifeguide said:


> 3. I am concerned about another hurricane, how do you protect yourself from damages, is there hazard insurance for this sort of thing.
> 5. So with that said, what items am I looking for when printing this out? Good to know I can trade within that facility or other affordable sites.



We had hurricane damage at one unit I own and the insurance that we pay with our MFs coverd the costs.  No additional cost to the owners.  I don't know if this is the norm.

You need to look for what is important to you.

When I bought on eBay I wanted to make sure of:

The weeks I was entitled to use the unit.  One was a float and two were fixed weeks.

I wanted to make sure I had annual usage.  If you don't get annual use, see if you still have to pay MFs annually.

Check to see what fees you are to pay at the close of the auction. Some times you have to pay extremely high deed transfers fees, resort transfer fees, current year MFs and on and on.  This can make the deal cost too much.

The main thing is to make sure you know exactly what you are buying.  This is a summer week but late in August.  If the school year schedule will ever come into play, many kids and teachers are back in school or back in football or band practice when this week rolls around. 

This stuff isn't rocket science until you get into all the trading companies and all their options.  

Keep in mind that some of the trading companies that are bargain priced, don't have as much inventory as the big boys.  In my case I was very happy with what I could trade.

Don't shy away from this if you think it's what you want.  If you've never bid on eBay before, send me a pm and I'll give you some hints to help you get what you want to bid on.


----------



## goodlifeguide (May 26, 2012)

*thanks ... what insurance did you have?*

I can answer all the questions you laid out very clearly from the listing. Annually, mf annually, 1 week fixed, closing costs paid by owner, $300 transfer fee and bid paid by me and that's it. Yes, it is after school. I have tweens and I don't intend on taking them to New Orleans, it's not so much a family place. I travel with my husband, alone or meet my photojournalist friends around the world (many who have timeshares of their own). I'm not a travel with the kids kind of girl. There are two I am interested in choosing from one, it is on the cusp of Thanksgiving week though when I look over the years as in, every five years or so includes Thanksgiving, the Other pre-labor day, and does cover labor day every third year or so and almost always the weekend preceding, so those both seem good value options for purchase and I love to travel spring and fall by myslef and with my husbands. Summers I do things with my youngest daughter in Cali or Denver, but I have family in both those places.

So either of those dates better for getting rid of later in life when I'm too old to travel (I'm 36- have awhile, I hope)! And what insurance (hazard, etc.) do you carry for a timeshare, how much and when does this come into purchase play?


----------



## csxjohn (May 26, 2012)

goodlifeguide said:


> So either of those dates better for getting rid of later in life when I'm too old to travel (I'm 36- have awhile, I hope)! And what insurance (hazard, etc.) do you carry for a timeshare, how much and when does this come into purchase play?



Choose the one you would rather use, don't worry about too far into the future, you're still a puppy.  Most will agree that the real value of a TS is how you learn to enjoy it.

The cost of the insurance is included in MFs along with maintenance and taxes on the unit I'm talking about. Some places you pay taxes separately.

I would start a new thread and ask if anyone has had a problem when damage occurred to their TS. It would put your mind at ease and help those of us too lazy to ask.


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 26, 2012)

Regarding insurance coverage, by  virture of your becoming a member of HOA  and  "electing" a BOD to act on your behalf you really don't have any say in insurance coverage.

Basically there are at least  four types:

Depreciated value

Replacement value

Betterment   costs

Disaster-hurricane, flood, earthquake, etc.

The problem arises when you have an older building a la AVP which got hit hard by Katrina. They did not have betterment coverage which is cost to  bring up to current code from circa 1960 code. So SA.

Also, on disaster generally high deductibles, so unless a  cash self insured  reserve will also have SA.

As far as loss of use I guess owners would just eat loss. Interesting
  question?

I stayed there a few years ago and would return.  We had  friends visit for a couple days with car and it was around $25.00 a day to park, no ins/outs. So they parked at Harrahs, played slots for 30 minutes, had a couple free beers and got ticket validated!


----------



## csxjohn (May 27, 2012)

goodlifeguide said:


> I can answer all the questions you laid out very clearly from the listing. Annually, mf annually, 1 week fixed, closing costs paid by owner, $300 transfer fee and bid paid by me and that's it........ There are two I am interested in choosing from one, it is on the cusp of Thanksgiving week ....So either of those dates better for getting rid of later in life when I'm too old to travel (I'm 36- have awhile, I hope)! And what insurance (hazard, etc.) do you carry for a timeshare, how much and when does this come into purchase play?



I see that the Nov unit will be costing you the 2012 MFs where the summer one has included the MFs for 2012.

Just a detail I saw and don't know if it matters to you or not.


----------



## erichner (May 29, 2012)

*quarterhouse at $1 is an excellent buy*

7000, 3000, 700, 1000 have been my final purchase prices. Developer, ebay, ebay, ebay @ $1... own at Quarterhouse 2 bdm unit in July. never stayed there in July since there is no cost to do inhouse exchanges. I love QH and would blindly recommend it.  i use all my units, QH is every other year and only pay maintenance every other year. all others are Wyndham points and i use their internal exchang at no additional cost. RCI comes free for wyndham owners, only need to pay exchange. i'm very happy with my purchases and only increased my wyndham points holding to travel with grandkids. no regrets with all my purchases since the were done for the right reasons.


----------



## Brerrabbit (May 29, 2012)

*My advice*

Do not buy a timeshare anywhere until after you have rented a week there once a year for at least 5 years, and only if the resort will sign a contract that says that if they raise the maintenance fees or any other expenses above what they are when you buy it, you have the right to sell it back to them for 100% of what you paid for it and walk away from it.  

(Yeah, I know damn well no resort is going to give you a contract like that.  That was just to make you aware that you have no protection against them raising these fees on you and if they do, there isn't much you can do about it.  So ask yourself if you really want to get into a position where that can happen.)


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2012)

I understand your point - but it's not reasonable.  Cost of living raises are to be expected.  Resorts cannot keep up with the cost of living with NO increases in the MF.  Do you really want a resort that never raises it's MF?  Can you imagine what the place would look like after a few years!


----------



## ampaholic (May 29, 2012)

Brerrabbit said:


> Do not buy a timeshare anywhere until after you have rented a week there once a year for at least 5 years, and only if the resort will sign a contract that says that if they raise the maintenance fees or any other expenses above what they are when you buy it, you have the right to sell it back to them for 100% of what you paid for it and walk away from it.
> 
> (Yeah, I know damn well no resort is going to give you a contract like that.  That was just to make you aware that you have no protection against them raising these fees on you and if they do, there isn't much you can do about it.  So ask yourself if you really want to get into a position where that can happen.)



What in the heck do you do when Safeway raises the price of your sandwich?


----------



## csxjohn (May 29, 2012)

goodlifeguide said:


> Is this a good deal, I realize I'll have the $400 annual fees, but I travel there all the time!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120917119029
> 
> ...



Someone got a heck of a deal, $52 final bid price.  Was it you?


----------



## bjones9942 (May 30, 2012)

Darn!  I might have bid on that one had I seen these posts in time 

And to the OP ... I went the 'buy in Mexico' route for my first (and so far only) timeshare.  Most of the Mexican timeshares are right to use, and have an expiration date.  That way you can test the waters and see if timesharing is for you without too much of an investment.  Use the resort for a couple of years, then join RCI/II and trade if you want to.  If you think it's a good fit for you, then find a deeded property you find interesting.


----------



## csxjohn (May 30, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> What in the heck do you do when Safeway raises the price of your sandwich?




:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Don't even mention the price increases in gasoline.


----------



## Bungobird (May 30, 2012)

I will be very honest. We sold a timeshare on Ebay. We started the bidding at $1, paid the closing costs, transfer fees.
We needed to get the albatrose off our backs. The timeshare started out great but after it was sold out, the company promoted their next project and took the RCI gold status to that resort. It then became less powerful to trade and it reached a point where the maintenance fees were higher than the rental rate for a week at the resort.  It is not our problem anymore..we lucked out and got a sale. Every year we wonder if the new owner ever found out he could have rented the week for less money.
Yes, research is very important.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 30, 2012)

Bungobird said:


> I will be very honest. We sold a timeshare on Ebay. We started the bidding at $1, paid the closing costs, transfer fees.
> We needed to get the albatrose off our backs. The timeshare started out great but after it was sold out, the company promoted their next project and took the RCI gold status to that resort. It then became less powerful to trade and it reached a point where the maintenance fees were higher than the rental rate for a week at the resort.  It is not our problem anymore..we lucked out and got a sale. Every year we wonder if the new owner ever found out he could have rented the week for less money.
> Yes, research is very important.



I can rent both of my ownerships for less money then my MF's...But with the amazing resource that is RCI, there is no way i can get a better deal for vacations in general

My MF's are $816 a one year Membership to RCI is $89, RCI Exchange Fees are $189

This Year i will take 3 vacations by exchanging my one week within RCI

So my total costs are $816+$89+375+($189x2) = $78.95 a Night...Two 2br places and one 3br place

Even when using cheap hotels, 2 hotels rooms would cost more then $78.95 a night and i'd have to eat out EVERY meal!

I'm not quite at my goal costs yet of $50 a night for 2br places....But i'm getting closer


----------



## Beefnot (May 30, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I can rent both of my ownerships for less money then my MF's...But with the amazing resource that is RCI, there is no way i can get a better deal for vacations in general
> 
> My MF's are $816 a one year Membership to RCI is $89, RCI Exchange Fees are $189
> 
> ...




How do you plan to get to $50.  MFs aren't going to get cheaper.  Hope for some humongous boost to your RCI TPUs?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 30, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> How do you plan to get to $50.  MFs aren't going to get cheaper.  Hope for some humongous boost to your RCI TPUs?



Exchanging for weeks with lower TPU's, i get 53 TPU's from that week, so if i'm careful i can spread them out a bit....

$816 + 89 + 189 / 7 = $156.29 a night
$816 + 89 + (189 x 2) /14 =  $91.64 a night
$816 + 89 + (189 x 3) /21 = $70.10 a night
$816 + 89 + (189 x 4) /28 = $59.32 a night
$816 + 89 + (189 x 5) /35 = $52.85 a night
$816 + 89 + (189 x 6) / 42 = *$48.55 a night*

Ok, you're right, so maybe $50 a night isn't possible, it wouldn't be easy to stretch 53 TPU's to 6 exchanges...or to take 42 days of vacation when i only get 20-25 days off work...But a guy can dream right?

The reason i originally chose $50 was because i found that that was close to average for a hotel room around some of the places i vacation...but if i use some 'fuzzy' math i can compare the 2br timeshares i always get to TWO hotel rooms...then i'm in the clear already!


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 30, 2012)

Bungobird said:


> Every year we wonder if the new owner ever found out he could have rented the week for less money.
> Yes, research is very important.



I researched the cost of staying where we own, and we definitely are saving with our timeshares.  Every other local accomodations are $150-$200/night bed and breakfasts, or grandiose and expensive vacation homes.

Plus, there's a HUGE value-for us-having vacation plans set months and months in advance.  We like knowing where we're going, months ahead. If we didn't timeshare, we probably wouldn't go anywhere.  Something always comes up, and we can't make last-minute plans.  Knowing that we will waste our money if we DON'T make use of the timeshare, either using it ourselves or trading-"forces" us to travel and have a great time.


----------



## csxjohn (May 30, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> I researched the cost of staying where we own, and we definitely are saving with our timeshares.  Every other local accomodations are $150-$200/night bed and breakfasts, or grandiose and expensive vacation homes.
> 
> Plus, there's a HUGE value-for us-having vacation plans set months and months in advance.  We like knowing where we're going, months ahead. If we didn't timeshare, we probably wouldn't go anywhere.  Something always comes up, and we can't make last-minute plans.  Knowing that we will waste our money if we DON'T make use of the timeshare, either using it ourselves or trading-"forces" us to travel and have a great time.



The real question is what does your unit rent for?  Either directly from the resort or from individual owners?  Even though in Ride's case and my own, where the unit can be rented by a stranger for less than I pay in MFs, my timeshare has value to me for the reasons you stated above and my ability to trade.

Plus my free membership in DAE allows me to utilize their bonus weeks.  For example, I sent my daughter to a beautiful resort in Ixtpa Mexico for a total of $79.

You have to own somewhere to take advantage of these types of deals.

HEY RIDE, that could bring your average down.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 30, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> The real question is what does your unit rent for?  Either directly from the resort or from individual owners?



One of them rents directly for rates between $100-$180/night, depending on no. of people, and season.  Most units are one bedroom.  Our maintenance fees are $350, if we don't use an exchange company-and so far we haven't-that's $50/night.

The other rents for $120-$565/night.  There is a wide variety of rooms, ranging from studios to 3-bedroom.  Our fees are a tad over $700-I forget how much exactly-putting nightly rates at slightly over $100/night.  If we booked a week at the $120/night rate, that's $840, and our fees are less.


----------



## csxjohn (May 30, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> One of them rents directly for rates between $100-$180/night, depending on no. of people, and season.  Most units are one bedroom.  Our maintenance fees are $350, if we don't use an exchange company-and so far we haven't-that's $50/night.
> 
> The other rents for $120-$565/night.  There is a wide variety of rooms, ranging from studios to 3-bedroom.  Our fees are a tad over $700-I forget how much exactly-putting nightly rates at slightly over $100/night.  If we booked a week at the $120/night rate, that's $840, and our fees are less.



You did good at both of yours!  Now if you ever need to trade you can do it here on TUG for free or check out one of the other free or low cost ones.

The nice thing about exchanging is you can experience new places on the cheap without having to own a condo or vacation house.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 30, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> One of them rents directly for rates between $100-$180/night, depending on no. of people, and season.  Most units are one bedroom.  Our maintenance fees are $350, if we don't use an exchange company-and so far we haven't-that's $50/night.
> 
> The other rents for $120-$565/night.  There is a wide variety of rooms, ranging from studios to 3-bedroom.  Our fees are a tad over $700-I forget how much exactly-putting nightly rates at slightly over $100/night.  If we booked a week at the $120/night rate, that's $840, and our fees are less.



Never forget, it's not as easy for the 'average joe' to get the 'rack rate' as a resort


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 30, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> What in the heck do you do when Safeway raises the price of your sandwich?




Go to Subway!

With BOGO coupon  regularily in paper buy a 6 incher for $3.99  and a  soda for $1.49. Get another 6 incher free, less than $6.00 with sales tax and much more gooder than Safeway. Lots of meat and cheese and at least 12 toppings. 

But do pick up a big bag of chips at Safeway for a couple bucks rather than their tiny bag for a dollar! 

Try it, you will like it!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 30, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Go to Subway!
> 
> With BOGO coupon  regularily in paper buy a 6 incher for $3.99  and a  soda for $1.49. Get another 6 incher free, less than $6.00 with sales tax and much more gooder than Safeway. Lots of meat and cheese and at least 12 toppings.
> 
> ...



Those TINY bags of chips are $1.50 where i live! But even with that a 6" Meatball Sub and a Bag of Chip is $5.00, about the cheapest lunch i can find around here! AND i get points!

Subway rocks!


----------

